# اجراءت منهجية لفحص دورة الوقود في محرك الديزل



## عاطف مخلوف (20 فبراير 2009)

[FONT=&quot]اجراءت منهجية لفحص دورة الوقود في محرك الديزل :[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]أ‌-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اختبار وصول الوقود الى الحاقنات :[/FONT]
 1-[FONT=&quot]قم بفك جزئي لتوصيلات الوقود الواصلة الى الحاقنات لكن دون فكها تماما [/FONT]
 2-[FONT=&quot]جفف الوصلات جيدا [/FONT]
 3-[FONT=&quot]ادر بادئ الحركة الكهربي لمدة 5 ثوان [/FONT]
 4-[FONT=&quot]يجب أن يتدفق الوفود من الوصلات المفكوكة [/FONT]
 5-[FONT=&quot]فى حالة عدم تدفق الوقود يجب اختبار مفتاح الوقود الكهرومغناطيسي ، وخط امداد الوقود الواصل الى مضخة الحقن بالطريقة التالية :[/FONT]
 6-[FONT=&quot]قم بفك وصلة الدخول الى مضخة الحقن [/FONT]
 7-[FONT=&quot]أدر المحرك : فإذا لم يتدفق الوقود فإن ذلك يعنى عطل فى : [/FONT]
 8-[FONT=&quot]خط الامداد بالوقود - عطل فى مضخة التغذية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أما اذا تدفق الوقود فهذا يعنى[/FONT] 9-[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]
 10-[FONT=&quot]عطل فى مضخة الحقن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فلتر مضخة الحقن [/FONT]
 11-[FONT=&quot]وابدأ بتغيير فلتر الترشيح ، فإذا لم يصلح هذا الاجراء العطل يكون العيب فى مضخة الحقن. [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]ب‌-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اختبار انسداد خط الراجع (فائض الوقود)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](وهو عطل يؤدى الى توقف المحرك عن العمل )[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]قم بفك خط الراجع من مضخة الحقن ووصلها بخرطوم موصل الى خزان خارجي ثم شغل المحرك ، فإذا دار المحرك يكون العطل بسبب انسداد خط الراجع .[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]مظاهر عطل الحاقنات : [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1-طرق فى اسطوانة او اكثر[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2- فقد فى قدرة المحرك[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3- دخان اسود فى العادم [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4- زيادة حرارة المحرك[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5- استهلاك زائد فى الوقود[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]ج- اختبار لتحديد حاقن لا يعمل  :[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1- قم بتشغيل المحرك[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2- فك الوصلة القادمة من المضخة الى الحاقن على التوالى [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3- عند فصل الحاقن الجيد فإن ذلك يؤثر على اداء المحرك فيصبح أكثر خشونة [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4- اذا لم يتغير صوت وأداء المحرك فالحاقن معطل .[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5- لاختبار التسرب فى الحاقنات يفصل خط الراجع من كل حاقن ، وبغير الحاقن الذى يظهر منه تسريب زائد .[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]هـ- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اختبار فوهات الحاقنات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]باستخدام جهاز فحص الحاقنات [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اختبار إحكام مقعد صمام الحقن[/FONT] 1-[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]Seat Tightness
 [FONT=&quot]أ‌-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]افتح صمام الجهاز ([/FONT]Check Valve[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ب‌-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط ذراع المضخة حتى تصل لبى ضغط 10 هواء جوى ويكون أقل من الضغط اللازم لفتخ صمام الحقن.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ت‌-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يجب ألا يكون هناك أى ترشيح على رأس فوهة الحقن [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اختبار ضغط الاغلاق[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT](Pressure Setting)
 [FONT=&quot]أ- جرك ذراع ضغط المضخة ببطء ثم لا حظ أعلى ضغط يكون قبل فتح صمام الرشاش .[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ب- إذا كان الضغط غير صحيح اضبطه بمسمار ضبط الضغط ثم أحكم الصامولة لتثبيت المسمار .[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ج – لزيادة الضغط أربط المسمار ، ولتقليل الضغط فك المسمار .[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]شكل الرذاذ المنبعث[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT](Form Of Spray Emitted)
 [FONT=&quot]أ- اغلق صمام الجهاز [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ب- شغل اليد بسرعة بمعدل 100 مرة فى الدقيقة [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ج – يجب أن ينبعث رذاذ مستقيم وكثيف[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]4- تسرب فى الراجع ( الفائض)[/FONT] : ( Back Leakage)
 [FONT=&quot]أ- افتح صمام الجهاز وشغل اليد [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ب- اضبط فتح الرشاش على حوالى 160 ضغط جوى يمسمار الضبط [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ج- حرك اليد بسرعة ليتكون ضغط كاف لفتح الصمام [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]د- اترك اليد واحسب الوقت الذى يستغرقه انخفاض الضغط من 150 – 100 هواء جوى .[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]هـ- يجب أن تكون هذه الفترة حوالى 6 ثواني للفوهة الجيدة.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]د- يجب الا تظهر أى تسربات فى أى من وصلات الرشاش .[/FONT]


----------



## جسر الأمل (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكور...بارك الله فيك.......


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للاخوان وبارك الله فيكما


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك..............


----------



## وليد العبودي (22 فبراير 2009)

بارك اللة فيك وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## الوطن الحزين (22 فبراير 2009)

*بارك اللة فيك وشكرا على المعلومات*​


----------



## commander 15 (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## رفعت سلطان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*التحكم فى كمية الوقود ديزل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
التحكم فى كمية الوقود المحقون​نعلم ان كل كباس يعمل داخل اسطوانتة --الجزء الاعلى من الكباس بة 
تجويف على شكل حلازونى يسمى الشق الحلازونى
ويوجد شق راسى بالكباس يصل من القمة حتى منطقة التجويف يتصل بالجزءالسفلى
من الكباس عن طريق صرة بجراب اعلاة نصف ترس مسنن معشق مع اسنان الجريدة
عند تحريك الجريدة يمينا او يسارا يتحرك المكبس حركة زاوية داخل الاسطوانة
والجريدة تتحرك عن طريق دواسة التعجيل بالقدم
هناك ثلاث اوضاع لعملية التشغيل
وضع عدم الضخ:5::15:
يدخل الوقود الى الاسطوانة فوق الكباس ويملاء الاسطوانة والكباس بالشقين الطولى والحلزونى
اى ان خزان الطلمبة العلوى ممتلئ بالوقود
وتوجد الجريدة المسننة التى تتحكم فى تحريك المكبس زاويا
فى اقصى وضع جهة اليسارفى هذا الوضع يكون الشق الحلازونى الموجد على الكباس
جهة اومتقابل مع فتحة التغذية الموجودة بالاسطوانة مع تحريك الكباس لاعلى
عن طريق كامةالدفع الموجودة بالطلمبة
ويحدث هذا بدون تاثير اى لاتسليم للوقود ولكنة يهرب من خلال فتحة التغذية 
ولايرتفع الضغط 
يبق الضغط ضعيف لايقوى على المرور خلال صمام النجمة الى الرشاش
وضع التسليم الجزئى:72::83::56:
عند الضغط على دواسة التعجيل تتحرك الجريدة المسننة جهة اليمين قليلا
وحركي الكباس دورانيا بزاوية جعلت الشق الراسى لايتقابل مع فتحة الوقود او التغذية
عندما تدفع الكامة الكباس لاعلى فانةيغلق فتحات الدخول او التغذية
ويحجز الوقود المتبقى اعلاة------------- باستمرار حركة الكباس لاعلى يولد ضغط
على الوقود المحتجز ويرغمة على الخروج من صمام النجمة الى فونية الرشاش
وتعتمد كمية الوقود المستلمةعلى العلاقة بين التجويف الحلازونى وفتحات التغذية
وباستمرارصعود الكباس بقدر كاف بدون دوران فان التجويف الحلازونى يبدا فى مقابلة فتحات
التغذية ويهرب الوقود مرة اخرى عبر الشق الراسى ومنة الى فتحات التغذية
نتذكر دائما ان مشوار الكباس يظل ثابت فى كل مرة تدور فيها الكامة
ولكن عملية الضخ تعتمد على وضع الشق الحلازونى با لنسبة لفتحات التغذية
وضع التغذية الكاملة:16::16::16::16:
فى هذا الوضع تحركت الجريدة المسننة الى اقصى اليمين فحركت الكباس فى اتجاة عكس عقارب الساعة فتحرك الشق الحلازونى والشق الراسى ابعد مميمكن عن فتحة التغذية
وجسم الكباس قفل فتحة التغذية اثناء صعودة لاعلى عن طريق الكامة
وتكون كمية الوقود المحقونة فى هذة الحالة اكبر ما يمكن​نلاحظ:58:​1-تحريك الكباس حركة ترددية عن طريق الكامة
2-تحريك الكباس حركة زاوية عن طريق الجريدة المسننة
3-فتحات التغذية اعلى الاسطوانة
4-تحريك الجريدة المسننة عن طريق دواسة القدم
4-صمام النجمة اعلى الكباس للمحافظة عاى الضغط
5-الخزان العلوى ممتلئ عن طريق الكركة
6-الكركة هى طلمبة تحضيراو سحب الوقود من الخزان
وتعمل ميكانيكيا عن طريق كامة ​ 

برجاء التعليق وابداء الراى والردود​ 
التوقيع رفعت سلطان​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه الملومات ، مع تحياتي


----------



## سنان محمود (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا" على المعلومات , تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر موصول لكل من مر وشرف الموضوع بالتعليق بارك الله فيكم


----------



## طلال ا (27 يناير 2010)

الله ياحفظك


----------



## المهندس250 (28 يناير 2010)




----------



## احمد كمال محجوب (26 مارس 2010)

a;vh ugn hglug,lhj hgrdlm


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 مارس 2010)

احمد كمال محجوب قال:


> a;vh ugn hglug,lhj hgrdlm



وترجمتها " شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة ":34:

وبالمناسبة ، ستجدوا هذا الموضوع منتشر في المواقع المختلفة ، بأسماء مختلفة ، وهو منقول من موقعنا هذا المبارك .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي ( عاطف ) على هذا الموضوع الجميل وفقك الله 000000

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

شكرآ للاخ سلطان على موضوع التحكم في كمية وقود الديزل 0

لك تحياتي


----------



## hakim1971 (28 يونيو 2010)

شكراً


----------

